# Has anyone moved your fluff OUT of your bed???



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I confess that I have slept on the sofa with Pooh (because of her disk problems) for the last 6 and half weeks. Sleeping alone there with her, I could keep her still and quiet and she has done remarkable with her recovery. That being said, three nights ago (at my DH insistence) I returned to bed. Since her recovery period started we have avoided all steps and jumping. Although, she can not get onto the bed on her own I am so afraid that she will jump down while we are sleeping.​ I purchased fluffy pillow beds covered in baby blankets for her and put one beside the sofa and one just inside the bedroom and one on the floor on my side of the bed. She has done ok with this new arrangement but, I am heartbroken ...because she has slept with me for so many years. I miss snuggling with her something terrible. The looks that she gives me when she stands next to the bed with those big ol eyes is almost too much...I am so tempted to give in (it is so hard...) but she has not been on the bed since she came home and I hope that she sees this as her new routine.​ She does wake me several times during the night with a quiet little woof and she will be standing there staring at me as if to say..."Can I come up there? :smcry:​ I pat her on the head and tell her to go get in her bed and she will. :wub: I feel so guilty...even if it is for her own good. :smilie_tischkante: This is the hardest thing I have ever done.Have any of you moved your babies out of the bed with you? Do you have any advice? Should I comfort her? Should I ignore her? Will it get better? She is such a snuggle bug :wub: I wish she knew that it is for her own good and that it is killing me . Sorry for the rant just looking for ANY advice and (I admit) a little understanding (((BIG Hugs ))) to you ALL :sLo_grouphug3:​


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Can't help you -Boo rules the house. We get the bark too and up he goes. Zach sleeps in his bed because we disturb him LOL


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

This might be a bit of a drastic solution but have you considered putting your mattress on the floor and eliminating that jump risk? I know exactly how you feel about that little face asking to come up and cuddle and how terribly heartbreaking it must be to not give in. ((Hugs)) for you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When my last group of dogs were all seniors, I had to move them out of my bed. They had gotten to the point that they couldn't jump up any more and I was afraid of the jumping down. I put pillows on the floor right by the bed. I was like you, it was tough at first, they wanted up. I'd dangle my hand over the side and pet them. Eventually they got used to it, and it was all OK. 

My 4 now haven't been in my bed. The bed that I have now is too high for them to jump on, and way too high to jump down. They've always been in their crates by my bed. They go in on their own. 

I tried a few times to get rid of the crates and let them sleep in their beds on the floor. It was total chaos! Running playing barking forever!!! 
I thought they'd eventually settle down, but after an hour they were still going strong. I've tried it twice and it hasn't worked. I hate the crates in my room but I enjoy a good nights sleep!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is a tough one. I have always had my dogs sleep with me. When one of my older dogs has issues, I actually took the bed off the frame and put the mattress and box spring directly on the floor so he could get up and down on it.

One suggestion is: have you looked at ramps instead of steps? would that help?

Good luck.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

mdbflorida said:


> Can't help you -Boo rules the house. We get the bark too and up he goes. Zach sleeps in his bed because we disturb him LOL


:wub: Thanks anyways..made me smile to think of your Boo and Zach


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

littlefluffbabies said:


> This might be a bit of a drastic solution but have you considered putting your mattress on the floor and eliminating that jump risk? I know exactly how you feel about that little face asking to come up and cuddle and how terribly heartbreaking it must be to not give in. ((Hugs)) for you!


Amanda, Actually the other night my DH said that very same thing and when I jumped up and said lets go he said he was just kidding Sigh...


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Furbabies mom said:


> When my last group of dogs were all seniors, I had to move them out of my bed. They had gotten to the point that they couldn't jump up any more and I was afraid of the jumping down. I put pillows on the floor right by the bed. I was like you, it was tough at first, they wanted up. I'd dangle my hand over the side and pet them. Eventually they got used to it, and it was all OK.
> 
> My 4 now haven't been in my bed. The bed that I have now is too high for them to jump on, and way too high to jump down. They've always been in their crates by my bed. They go in on their own.
> 
> ...


Deborah, Maybe I will be lucky and she will get used to it, too. Right now it is just so hard not to give in to those puppy dog eyes . Thanks for the encouragement :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

wkomorow said:


> That is a tough one. I have always had my dogs sleep with me. When one of my older dogs has issues, I actually took the bed off the frame and put the mattress and box spring directly on the floor so he could get up and down on it.
> 
> One suggestion is: have you looked at ramps instead of steps? would that help?
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks Walter, Yes the steps that I have can be converted into a ramp. She can go down the steps or the ramp. She just chooses not to or forgets and sails off. I just don't want to put them back because she can not get up on the bed on her own. Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Cindy, I have a dog crate level with the bed next to my bed really so the pups can get a drink of water from the bed but there are times Blaze likes to sleep in the crate. The door can be left open unless you want her to stay in there. With it open, she can get on the bed if she wants. 
For your purposes, you can close the crate door. I know others that have their dog's pen or crate up next to the bed where the dog can see the master and it seems to work well, as long as they can see you.
I'm sure she'd get used to it and go in it on her own, just as Blaze does. You'd get a good nite's sleep too knowing she's happy and safe.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I moved the husband out of the bed....it worked better for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The A Team said:


> I moved the husband out of the bed....it worked better for me. :thumbsup:


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The safest thing to do is crate her in your room. She may object but she will get used to it.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Cindy, I am not sure if this might help or not. My two sleep in something like a co-sleeper that some people use for babies. Neither of mine can jump up onto the bed so I was afraid that they might fall out. I converted a vanity that my twins aren't using anymore. I attached it to the side of my bed where I sleep. It has three sides on it so they don't fall out. In the early morning they make their way onto the bed but since their bed is next to my head I can always feel them and they have never fallen or jumped down. 
I hope you find something that will help.
Debbie


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

*Ramps are the answer*

I got this ramp the week I felt Polly would go to her piddle pad and not use my bed. It is wonderful. She learned to use it in 10 minutes. When my senior Grand-fluff visits he always uses the ramp. I also have one at my Mom's house and travel with it. It just fits across my back seat. This one was designed by a woman in my area who had two three legged fluffs. It is heavy duty. They have smaller versions that I am looking at for travel. These little fluffs should not jump even when young it is very damaging to their bones and joints.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Agree with Pam, crate her in your room.

I am dealing with this same thing right now - Lucy had disc surgery in april and recovered well (in a crate) but once she was ok, she was back on my bed. Guess what she did a few days ago? She slipped off the end of the bed and now I am at the neurologist with her. 

You do not want her to get worse so do what needs to be done to keep her crated!! Surgery was very very expensive and as much as I love having her hang out with me, she needs to be crated. If it's just me, i put the crate on the bed. Otherwise i put it on the floor next to me. But it NEEDS to be done!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Agree with Pam, crate her in your room.
> 
> I am dealing with this same thing right now - Lucy had disc surgery in april and recovered well (in a crate) but once she was ok, she was back on my bed. Guess what she did a few days ago? She slipped off the end of the bed and now I am at the neurologist with her.
> 
> You do not want her to get worse so do what needs to be done to keep her crated!! Surgery was very very expensive and as much as I love having her hang out with me, she needs to be crated. If it's just me, i put the crate on the bed. Otherwise i put it on the floor next to me. But it NEEDS to be done!


I put a large storage box (see my ramp pic) next to the bed to bring Polly's crate level to the bed and after the first week I could just put my toes in her crate. Are you able to keep her in the middle of the bed?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I moved Lisi to a port-a-crib (for babies) when she was about 7 months old. It was very hard on all of us but I knew it was the best thing for her so we endured. Actually I did it when DH was away for 6 wks. She now asks to go to the crib at night after she has had 1/2 hr w. us in the bed.
Now while we are in the US both dogs are in our bed (although we have their portable pen) mostly because they feel insecure w. so much travel. The first night back to Austria I will start the old routine and both will adjust well, I know after a few nights. I actually think it is safer to have them in their own space.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

My two little girls have both fallen off my bed when either hubby or I moved and they were too close to the edge, so now I put Cozette in this, which I place between my pillow and my nightstand (which is higher than my mattress): http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005D4N5FA/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 This way I can see her and she sees me, and we are close, but she isn't at risk. 

Pippa sleeps on the end of the bed between where my hubby and I sleep. Our foot-board is also higher than the mattress, so she is no longer where she can fall off the side.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

My Cameo had a neck injury. I put her in a crate or a soft sided dog bag on the bed. I have also done this with puppies I didn't trust on the bed yet. It worked well for us. 

If there isn't a good way to secure a crate or a bag or enough space, I would put a crate on a bedside table or bench.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Gosh I understand what you are going through, I haven't had a good nights sleep since Maddie got here. It's not her fault it's mine:blush: the first three days I put a wire crate on the guest bed and I slept in there, it was ok, she could see me and I could put my fingers in and touch her, well my grandson spent the night, so I moved the crate to our room, put it up so she could see me, that didn't work she cried and barked all night, hubby was upset so the next night Maddie wanted to sleep in her bed in the living room :w00t: I worried all night, but she seemed happy enough, but doesn't want to sleep in there again. Out of desperation I brought the stroller in and put her in it, it's been three nights now, she likes the stroller best, but still has me up 3-4 times a night. She has never been on a bed and I am fearful she will fall or jump off. 
We ordered a pet pen that is 36 by 36it has little windows all around it, it's collapse able, just waiting for it to come, I hope it works well for us. Matilda sleeps on the bed always has she doesn't jump up on things and only jumps off the recliner :w00t: hubby isn't fast enough to put the foot rest down.
I have put Maddie in bed with me a few times, she likes to be under the covered as close as she can to me, actually using my arm or breast as her pillow, problem is I move around all night, I'm afraid I might hurt her, so I don't know what to do. Personally I would like her to get use to being in something next to my side of the bed, then I wouldn't have to worry about her falling etc.
I know your heart is breaking, but I think she will be safer off the bed.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

The A Team said:


> I moved the husband out of the bed....it worked better for me. :thumbsup:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::thumbsup:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I really think she will adjust and it will be her new normal. My pups have always slept with me so I totally understand how you feel. But the best thing for Pooh is to stay safe and it's up to you to help her adjust.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I will respond to those with similar suggestions :wub: 
Thank you to Claire, Pammy, Carina and Stacy for your suggestions of the crate. But this will not work in my case and the reason I went against crating her these past 6 weeks of her recovery and slept on the couch with her. When I first brought Pooh home as an older puppy (result of a BYB where she was allowed to live in bad conditions and soil in her living area :angry I hoped that I could help her overcome her anxiety and crate-train her. But, after months and months of her soiling herself and me having to get up every night and bathe her and return her to bed... just to do it all over again, she never could overcome her fear of small places. At my vet's suggestion I removed her crate door and confined her to a small area and she slowly but surely accepted this arrangement and I was able to potty train her and win her trust.  She still does not do well confined and has severe colitis. I try to avoid any stress that will set off her inflammation because once it starts it is so hard to get back under control.  But, Thank you all for this suggestion, It will help others who are searching for a solution :wub:
@ Stacy- I hope that Lucy will be okay and feel better soon :wub:


djackson-(co-sleeper) Marcia-(ramp) Jackie-(soft pink crate) Thank you all and these are great suggestions.. I really want to keep Pooh off of the bed and on the floor. But you all have great set-ups and I am glad that it is working for you. Thanks and Big Hugs :wub: 



Sandi- I really like the idea of the port-a-crib. I have one and use it sometimes outside for Pooh when the weather is nice. If I see that she will not stay in the bedroom at night and I need to confine her to a smaller area I will keep this in mind. Thank you very much :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Gosh I understand what you are going through, I haven't had a good nights sleep since Maddie got here. It's not her fault it's mine:blush: the first three days I put a wire crate on the guest bed and I slept in there, it was ok, she could see me and I could put my fingers in and touch her, well my grandson spent the night, so I moved the crate to our room, put it up so she could see me, that didn't work she cried and barked all night, hubby was upset so the next night Maddie wanted to sleep in her bed in the living room :w00t: I worried all night, but she seemed happy enough, but doesn't want to sleep in there again. Out of desperation I brought the stroller in and put her in it, it's been three nights now, she likes the stroller best, but still has me up 3-4 times a night. She has never been on a bed and I am fearful she will fall or jump off.
> We ordered a pet pen that is 36 by 36it has little windows all around it, it's collapse able, just waiting for it to come, I hope it works well for us. Matilda sleeps on the bed always has she doesn't jump up on things and only jumps off the recliner :w00t: hubby isn't fast enough to put the foot rest down.
> I have put Maddie in bed with me a few times, she likes to be under the covered as close as she can to me, actually using my arm or breast as her pillow, problem is I move around all night, I'm afraid I might hurt her, so I don't know what to do. Personally I would like her to get use to being in something next to my side of the bed, then I wouldn't have to worry about her falling etc.
> I know your heart is breaking, but I think she will be safer off the bed.


Paula, Thank you for responding :wub: I am sorry that you are having problems of your own with sleeping arrangements. I hope that your pet pen arrives quickly and she loves it. Please update me when it arrives and let me know how it works and if she likes it. I certainly hope so . Big Hugs to Maddie and Matilda. :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

sherry said:


> I really think she will adjust and it will be her new normal. My pups have always slept with me so I totally understand how you feel. But the best thing for Pooh is to stay safe and it's up to you to help her adjust.


Thank you Sherry :wub: Yes, I agree that it is my responsibility to do what is best for her. I just have to start thinking with my brain instead of my heart. I know what is _best_ for her and that is what I will have to do. :wub: Tough Love :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

*Update ...*

Last night was the fourth night and I am really optimistic that this just might work :chili: The past couple of nights she and I were awake more that we were asleep. But, last night she only got up two times and scratched on the side of the bed and both times when I quietly told her... Go get in Your "Big Girl bed" ...she went straight to her pillow bed and laid down and went back to sleep. I am so very proud of her :aktion033::chili::aktion033:

I am thinking that I will just have to resist the urge to pick her up and give in and she Will accept this new arrangement. I do believe that she may be pouting a little... because when she goes back to her bed she lays down and faces the wall :huh: But if I wake up and make the least little movement she will look at me and then settle back in and go back to sleep. :wub:


I can not tell you how Proud I am of her for being a Big girl and I do believe that without us moving around she will rest better and we will not have to worry about hurting her or her falling off the bed. :aktion033:

One thing that Really makes me feel good about all this is this morning when my DH was getting ready for work he made the statement that she did good last night and when I told him that she Only got up two times and then I told him that I said "Go get in Your Big Girl Bed"... when she heard me say those words... she turned around from where we were standing and sweetly went to her bed and laid down. It has only been 4 nights.....:chili::chili:Tell Me... How Smart is this Little Girl?!?!? I am so very proud of her :wub::innocent::wub:

:aktion033:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Pooh's mommy; said:


> One thing that Really makes me feel good about all this is this morning when my DH was getting ready for work he made the statement that she did good last night and when I told him that she Only got up two times and then I told him that I said "Go get in Your Big Girl Bed"... when she heard me say those words... she turned around from where we were standing and sweetly went to her bed and laid down. It has only been 4 nights.....:chili::chili:Tell Me... How Smart is this Little Girl?!?!? I am so very proud of her :wub::innocent::wub:
> 
> :aktion033:


Awww, Pooh, you are a sweet little smartie pants and we are all proud of you!! :wub:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Pooh is a smart girl. I think you should keep up with this arrangement rather than start another. Sounds like she is adjusting to it and yes I agree when she put her face to the wall she was sulking. I've always crated mine next to my bed because my husband is a moving sleeper & I was afraid the dog would get hurt. But I feel for you it is so hard to say no to these dogs especially when they don't understand.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Pooh is such a smart girl, I'm sure you all will be getting a full night sleep soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We had an end table that we put next to the bed and put the dog bed on it, when Amy was getting older and towards the end of her time.. We've also put a dog bed in the middle between us as not too jar Amber, or Bitsy or Sasha when their backs were hurting..
We had a dog bed on our bed for Amy at one time too when she threw her back out. We have a king bed so we have the room..


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Gosh I understand what you are going through, I haven't had a good nights sleep since Maddie got here. It's not her fault it's mine:blush: the first three days I put a wire crate on the guest bed and I slept in there, it was ok, she could see me and I could put my fingers in and touch her, well my grandson spent the night, so I moved the crate to our room, put it up so she could see me, that didn't work she cried and barked all night, hubby was upset so the next night Maddie wanted to sleep in her bed in the living room :w00t: I worried all night, but she seemed happy enough, but doesn't want to sleep in there again. Out of desperation I brought the stroller in and put her in it, it's been three nights now, she likes the stroller best, but still has me up 3-4 times a night. She has never been on a bed and I am fearful she will fall or jump off.
> We ordered a pet pen that is 36 by 36it has little windows all around it, it's collapse able, just waiting for it to come, I hope it works well for us. Matilda sleeps on the bed always has she doesn't jump up on things and only jumps off the recliner :w00t: hubby isn't fast enough to put the foot rest down.
> I have put Maddie in bed with me a few times, she likes to be under the covered as close as she can to me, actually using my arm or breast as her pillow, problem is I move around all night, I'm afraid I might hurt her, so I don't know what to do. Personally I would like her to get use to being in something next to my side of the bed, then I wouldn't have to worry about her falling etc.
> I know your heart is breaking, but I think she will be safer off the bed.



Paula, I worry about this and how it is affecting your day to day life! At this point in time, you should not be having to get up with your adult dog 3-4 times a night. Do not be afraid to tell her NO BARKING if she is carrying on. You do not want to create a demanding beast where you can't walk away from her without Maddie falling apart. My dogs know they will get squirt with a squirt bottle if they carry on just to get my attention - I am sure Maddie is used to sleeping by herself without a problem so try not to let her make it a problem!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad that Pooh is adapting.

Paula - I did not know that sleeping continued to be so stressful for you. I know you mentioned issues the first couple of nights, but I did not know that it was continuing. I certainly understand your concern of hurting her, she is so tiny and is not used to sleeping between people. Things will evolve and you will find a solution. Cindy - it sounds like you are finding one you and Pooh can live with too.

Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> I moved the husband out of the bed....it worked better for me. :thumbsup:


HA ! thanks for the laugh :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad it's working out, I'm sure it was so hard on you. I was ready to say that you should look at your DH with those puppy dog eyes and hope you can put the mattress on the floor, temporarily at least. 

Maybe she would also find it comforting if you put an old t-shirt etc of yours on her bed or your pillowcase next to her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Paula, I worry about this and how it is affecting your day to day life! At this point in time, you should not be having to get up with your adult dog 3-4 times a night. Do not be afraid to tell her NO BARKING if she is carrying on. You do not want to create a demanding beast where you can't walk away from her without Maddie falling apart. My dogs know they will get squirt with a squirt bottle if they carry on just to get my attention - I am sure Maddie is used to sleeping by herself without a problem so try not to let her make it a problem!!



you are so right Stacy, Lucille has told me Maddie slept in her bed in the living room, I'm a big push over:blush: at first we wanted her to sleep with us but after reading what happened to Lucy it has changed my mind. Last night she was starting her whining and I said no go to sleep Maddie, and she did it.
I need to get the squirt bottle out, we use to use it on Matilda, time for mommy to get a backbone.
I remember when my kids were toddlers, I would make sure all their needs were meant, and put them in bed, when they would cry I would run to make sure they were ok. My hubby told me to let them cry they would settle down and go back to sleep, I remember laying there crying, but he was so right, after 3 nights they slept all night. 
Maddie's collapse able xpen will be here soon, I will put her bed, potty pad water and kibble in it and zip the door closed. I know the first night will be terrible but she will settle in.
How's Lucy doing? Poor baby girl


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cindy you and I are pushovers:innocent: our babies know that.
I'm thrilled little Pooh is doing so well. She is so smart, give her loves from me:wub:
when the pen gets here I'll take a picture of it


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

littlefluffbabies said:


> Awww, Pooh, you are a sweet little smartie pants and we are all proud of you!! :wub:


Amanda, Pat, djackson, - Thanks :wub: She has made me One Proud Mama :aktion033:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

michellerobison said:


> We had an end table that we put next to the bed and put the dog bed on it, when Amy was getting older and towards the end of her time.. We've also put a dog bed in the middle between us as not too jar Amber, or Bitsy or Sasha when their backs were hurting..
> We had a dog bed on our bed for Amy at one time too when she threw her back out. We have a king bed so we have the room..


No king size bed here. :smilie_tischkante: Just a queen. But Pooh is really doing good so far on her pillow bed on the floor on my side of the bed. Fingers and paws crossed


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Walter, Brenda, and Paula :wub: So far so good ! :chili:





Matilda's mommy said:


> Cindy you and I are pushovers:innocent: our babies know that.
> I'm thrilled little Pooh is doing so well. She is so smart, give her loves from me:wub:
> when the pen gets here I'll take a picture of it


Paula, Yes I confess I am a big pushover :wub: But me and you both will have to think with our heads and not our hearts and do what we know is best for Our Girls :wub: Yes, do send a picture of the pen when you get it all set up. Hope things continue to improve for All of Us. :thumbsup: Fingers and Paws crossed. Good Luck and((( Big Hugs)))


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yay for Pooh! She is such a good girl, I'm so glad its working out Cindy  It always takes a bit to learn new habits, but it can be done!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

So proud of your little girl! Lots of hugs for her. :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

lydiatug said:


> Yay for Pooh! She is such a good girl, I'm so glad its working out Cindy  It always takes a bit to learn new habits, but it can be done!


Thanks Lydia . I am so proud of her. She is trying so hard. She is so smart and wants to please. I miss the snuggling. But, we definitely make up for it during the day :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

mfa said:


> So proud of your little girl! Lots of hugs for her. :wub:


Awe..Thank you. Pooh sends you (((Big hugs)))


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds like Pooh is doing great!


----------

